# Netgear Wireless USB adapter WG111v2 code 39 (driver corrupt/missing) error



## LadyNemisis (Jun 12, 2008)

Hiya, all...

Tricky, tricky. I keep getting this error when attempting to install the drivers for the wireless USB key. I've tried all the drivers I can find, including the one that came out on the 5th of June this year, and still receive the 'drivers corrupted or missing' error. I've scoured the internet and can't seem to find a fix, or even a discussion of the same error...

Thing is, the exact same wireless key works on another computer in the house that is running the exact same motherboard with the exact same USB drivers in place (my sisters, set up by me)! There is nothing wrong with the USB ports themselves (they run other devices just fine) and I'm almost on the verge of tears here.

Has anyone ever heard of this issue, or experienced it? Can the issue be fixed, or should I just chalk it up to a bad experience and get another wireless key?

Cheers,
LN


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did you have another wireless device before this one?

If so, did you uninstall the software that came with it?


----------

